# HELP! I JUST SHOT A 4-Point!



## bucknasty11208 (Jan 21, 2009)

IamNotGoodAtHuntingYet said:


> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!UPDATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> I Listened to what you said and ran to K-Mart and bought a 1,000,000 power spotlight!
> ...


Good deal. Be patient and dont rush things. Look at your TP trail to determine a line of travel. Look for the smallest signs. Keep us posted and lets see some pictures!


----------



## 1ManWolfPak (Dec 19, 2009)

Not a wanna be or a genius, just a responsible hunter.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## perchyanker (Jan 26, 2011)

Hunter333 said:


> The only update that we need is the one that you post after finding the deer. Get offline, get a lantern, and go to the woods. Not bashing, but this is the last place that I wold be if I shot a deer and it was still out there!


----------



## IamNotGoodAtHuntingYet (Sep 25, 2011)

Why are there so many slugs out eating the blood lol?


----------



## boostfan (Feb 7, 2011)

Skibum said:


> Maybe before you get sick you should read this is his second tale of woe in the first week. There have been a lot of good tips given by some experienced hunters. On the flip side the OP needs to stop the hand wringing and pity party and man up. If he has a deer hit then he needs to get his ***** out and take care of business.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I took issue with his last incident as well, but this just seems like part of hunting to me.


----------



## IamNotGoodAtHuntingYet (Sep 25, 2011)

Ok, Lantern looks charged. Going out again!

Wish me luck!


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

IamNotGoodAtHuntingYet said:


> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!UPDATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> I Listened to what you said and ran to K-Mart and bought a 1,000,000 power spotlight!
> ...


Hmmm. I bought another one those too about 2 weeks ago. Just like my other one, this one takes about 6 hours to charge. Can you help me understand how you were able go to the store, get yours to charge so quickly, get out to woods, find the blood trail, the battery dies after 10 minutes, and then get back to your computer within about an 75 minutes to give us your update ?

L & O


----------



## Outdoorsman17 (Dec 28, 2005)

Not only that, first it was a million candle power spot light and now it's a lantern


----------



## B1g daddy of 3 (Jul 1, 2011)

Why are you hunting in the evening If you know your shooting is marginal. Ive had equipment problems all week, Im not hunting because of it. Im taking time during the warm weather to practice practice and more practice. You owe it to the animal you are hunting to be proficent with you weapon as you can be.


----------



## radiohead (Apr 11, 2006)

He got me the first time....not this time.
Amazing that this hasn't been shut down. This place is becoming a joke.


----------



## duckhunter382 (Feb 13, 2005)

future reference a good mag light and a lantern are must have equipment. propane runs for a long time and a mag light can get new batteries and be back in service. Those spotlights are worthless in my opinion because they dont hold a charge with continuous use. you have to turn it off and on a lot. but for now just try and find it if you dont have any help do you have a girlfriend or wife? even though she hates it my wife has used her eyes to find blood.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

If you are actually looking for a deer and find it, my sincere congrats!, but until then....


----------



## langkg (Oct 26, 2004)

yup - you guys are right. He had me at first but then the thing about the slugs on the blood came out and I knew this was BS.

I would hope the moderator shuts him down.

Time to get some sleep and hit my tree in the morning!


----------



## billbrown (Sep 22, 2011)

Guys I just got over to his place, brought a back up lantern and we are out looking again. Real good blood but the deer did get down to the creek. Its about 4 ft wide and we can't find where the deer came out of it.


----------



## stickem (Oct 31, 2007)

someones needs to shoot him.... oh wait did i say that out loud...:lol:


----------



## Lumberman (Sep 27, 2010)

Another vote for troll.


----------



## ZMAN79 (Dec 17, 2008)

Jesus....I agree the whole post is crazy

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Tru-N-Sea (Jul 1, 2005)

Just a bit of observation here...

If he is posting via mobile phone...where is the signature?

No "TapaTalk, OutdoorHub Mobile or just plain 'posted via mobile device'" **EDIT** See post above for example!!

I'm not the 'techiest' person around but seems to me that everyone else that posts using their phone some sort of signature shows up...

Captn--


----------



## basshunter125 (Mar 31, 2011)

Liver and Onions said:


> If you got a double lung shot, the deer is dead there in the thick brush. If a single lung shot(angle&amount of lung ??)and no liver then the deer is still alive. Might take all night to die.
> 
> L & O


He said it was a frontal shot so no double lung


=BASS


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

langkg said:


> yup - you guys are right. He had me at first but then the thing about the slugs on the blood came out and I knew this was BS.
> 
> I would hope the moderator shuts him down.
> 
> Time to get some sleep and hit my tree in the morning!


No need to shut it down, no site rules broken. What I do like about this thread is the REMINDER regarding tracking, waiting, thinking about the shot, not going out in the evening, etc. Some here have voiced their opinions about this member but no one to this point has broken any site rules, thank you. Another mod may have different feelings than me, that is fine. For now I shall continue to view.....


----------



## stickem (Oct 31, 2007)

Tru-N-Sea said:


> Just a bit of observation here...
> 
> If he is posting via mobile phone...where is the signature?
> 
> ...


 ding ding ding ding!!!!!


----------



## rmarrs (Aug 12, 2010)

Troll or not, I owe the community. I'm not far from Oakland county. Send me a pm and I'll come help you track. I'm not full of experience (as witnessed in full by this group) but I've got 18 hours of it in this week. If theres blood, I am determined to find it. I can come out tonight but it needs to be soon. I'm teaching classes tomorrow morning.


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

ZMAN79 said:


> Jesus....I agree the whole post is crazy
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Crazy posts do not deserve immediate shut down. Anyone recall Thunderheads thread about smelling/hearing/sensing something in the dark? That is one crazy thread, yet it is still "alive."


----------



## dschnell (Dec 21, 2010)

And everyone jumping his ***** is better than a troll??? He maybe or nay not be. Sounds like a guy that is really exited about shooting his first deer. Hell I still get jacked up after over 25 years. I will give him the benefit of the doubt and wish him luck.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bobbarker (Aug 20, 2010)

I don't want to threadjack here, but there's a lot of people viewing/posting on this comment, I shot a buck earlier, and it's hanging in the garage now. Supposed to be 78 degrees tomorrow, do I need to cut up tomorrow? I've never shot a deer this early in the season before. Normally it's late October before I get one, and I know I can let it hang a few days. Don't want to spoil the meat. 
Thanks!


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

Bobbarker said:


> I don't want to threadjack here, but there's a lot of people viewing/posting on this comment, I shot a buck earlier, and it's hanging in the garage now. Supposed to be 78 degrees tomorrow, do I need to cut up tomorrow? I've never shot a deer this early in the season before. Normally it's late October before I get one, and I know I can let it hang a few days. Don't want to spoil the meat.
> 
> Thanks!




When one states, "I don't want to threadjack here, but..." that leads me to believe that yes you do want to.... JUST MY opinion... The site neither confirms/agrees/ disagrees/warrants my posts in any way


----------



## Greekrukus (Oct 20, 2008)

Hulk said:


> First!!
> You should go back to the spot where you took the shot.
> Now listen carefully,
> Take your crossbow and repeatedly beat it against a large rock or stump until broken! Then, remove all remaining unused kill tags from your pocket, douse with gas and light them on fire!!:lol:
> You cannot be real!!



Exactly, go back and look at some of this KIDS posts. he shouldnt even be allowed in the woods, let alone outside of his house without a helmet!


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

Bobbarker said:


> I don't want to threadjack here, but there's a lot of people viewing/posting on this comment, I shot a buck earlier, and it's hanging in the garage now. Supposed to be 78 degrees tomorrow, do I need to cut up tomorrow? I've never shot a deer this early in the season before. Normally it's late October before I get one, and I know I can let it hang a few days. Don't want to spoil the meat.
> Thanks!


When one states, "I don't want to threadjack here, but..." that leads me to believe that yes you do want to.... JUST MY opinion... The site neither confirms/agrees/ disagrees/warrants my posts in any way


----------



## calebbrwr (Jan 6, 2011)

want to bet if he doesnt find it he'll say the coyotes ate it or the slugs ate all the blood now theres no trail.


----------



## Bobbarker (Aug 20, 2010)

Hunter333 said:


> When one states, "I don't want to threadjack here, but..." that leads me to believe that yes you do want to.... JUST MY opinion... The site neither confirms/agrees/ disagrees/warrants my posts in any way


Kind of like when someone opens with, "Let me be honest..." you KNOW they're going to lie. 

So let me elaborate. I don't want to turn the discussion to something else, I just wanted a quick answer....doesn't look like that's going to happen though.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Tru-N-Sea said:


> Just a bit of observation here...
> 
> If he is posting via mobile phone...where is the signature?
> 
> ...


It is very easy to remove the signature. You can either manually delete it or go into settings and disable it like I have.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Bobbarker said:


> I don't want to threadjack here, but there's a lot of people viewing/posting on this comment, I shot a buck earlier, and it's hanging in the garage now. Supposed to be 78 degrees tomorrow, do I need to cut up tomorrow? I've never shot a deer this early in the season before. Normally it's late October before I get one, and I know I can let it hang a few days. Don't want to spoil the meat.
> Thanks!


 
JMO, if I shot a deer tonight, I'd be butchering it tonight. Would you eat a steak that you let sit on the counter for even a few hours at 70 degrees?


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

Sorry that you didnt get a quick answer from this crowd...


----------



## calebbrwr (Jan 6, 2011)

Bobbarker said:


> I don't want to threadjack here, but there's a lot of people viewing/posting on this comment, I shot a buck earlier, and it's hanging in the garage now. Supposed to be 78 degrees tomorrow, do I need to cut up tomorrow? I've never shot a deer this early in the season before. Normally it's late October before I get one, and I know I can let it hang a few days. Don't want to spoil the meat.
> Thanks!


 ill end this threadjack now yes sooner the better


----------



## Tru-N-Sea (Jul 1, 2005)

bowhunter426 said:


> It is very easy to remove the signature. You can either manually delete it or go into settings and disable it like I have.


Excellent. Thanks for the clarification. 

Captn---

*out*


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Hunter333 said:


> Crazy posts do not deserve immediate shut down. Anyone recall Thunderheads thread about smelling/hearing/sensing something in the dark? That is one crazy thread, yet it is still "alive."


Hey ! I heard that !


----------



## stickem (Oct 31, 2007)

i hate it when the slugs eat my blood too......


----------



## boostfan (Feb 7, 2011)

I do 99% of my posting from my phone and have my signature turned off.

To the guy about butchering, I agree with fire fighter but a bare minimum go get some ice bags and fill the cavity until you can butcher in the morning.


----------



## Bobbarker (Aug 20, 2010)

calebbrwr said:


> ill end this threadjack now yes sooner the better


 
Thanks.


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

Thunderhead said:


> Hey ! I heard that !


I was wondering when you would reply  Not disrespect or connection to your thread intended! Rather, there was a connection intended, but did not mean to imply..... Whatever!!! Take my post as you want, tired of being PC


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Hunter333 said:


> I was wondering when you would reply  Not disrespect or connection to your thread intended! Rather, there was a connection intended, but did not mean to imply..... Whatever!!! Take my post as you want, tired of being PC


 I swear every word is true.


----------



## Drisc13 (May 6, 2009)

i've hung skinned deer with temps in 50 a few times and meat was fine. ice in cavity would be a big help. definitely cut it up by "noonish" tomorrow though!!!!

would love to get my lab on an early deer but just too far from home...anyone need a tracker neary Barry/Calhoun/Eaton county, let me know and I'll see what I can do!


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

We all need to check your profile, question everything that you posted, judge your posts based on our own experiences, etc. Only then we will reply  How did you know that your username was posted? I am not willing to investigate your actions, just curious as to how you learned so quickly!! I love technology!!!


----------



## IamNotGoodAtHuntingYet (Sep 25, 2011)

OK...I need some advice...
I have been following this zig zagging weaving blood trail for past hour...He must have gone over 800 M. and finally the trail went into the creek. I am back to get my waiders. Is it possible he is just wounded? How can this thing lose all this blood and still be going like this?


----------



## calebbrwr (Jan 6, 2011)

lets start a poll on this one who thinks he'll find the buck and who thinks this is fake.


----------



## tman1560 (Jul 27, 2010)

Uof M wins !!!!Tigers coming back!!!!THis guy is a liar:lol:


----------



## IamNotGoodAtHuntingYet (Sep 25, 2011)

If you think I am lying I will give my adress out to anyone who is serious about helping me


----------



## calebbrwr (Jan 6, 2011)

tman1560 said:


> Uof M wins !!!!Tigers coming back!!!!THis guy is a liar:lol:


 thats one check for fake


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

FIND THE DAMN DEER!! There is your advice!! I like the poll idea, create one and lets see what members think!! Very entertaining thread, however it works out! Threads like this give members the chance to create a profile of other members based on their posts, I love it!! Which member responded in what way? How long did it take to reply? Who has "all of the answers?"


----------



## dschnell (Dec 21, 2010)

Did you find a spot where he lay down at all? If not quit pushing him, wait and go back out before dawn. Don't let these jerks get to you and rush it. Your deer will be fine for a couple of hours tonite.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## perchyanker (Jan 26, 2011)

calebbrwr said:


> want to bet if he doesnt find it he'll say the coyotes ate it or the slugs ate all the blood now theres no trail.


I was gonna say he didn't find blood after it crossed the stream


----------



## Bullrush (Oct 7, 2005)

tman1560 said:


> Uof M wins !!!!Tigers coming back!!!!THis guy is a liar:lol:


X2

mark


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

10:53, you are online? Good Lord! Regardless of whether this "hunt" is real or not, I love it. If it is true, I wish you the best. If it is not true, I commend you on the game that you are playing. As for your address, please post away, there seem to be a lot of member that would like to meet up with you.


----------



## calebbrwr (Jan 6, 2011)

perchyanker said:


> I was gonna say he didn't find blood after it crossed the stream


 then that means leaches ate the blood.:lol:


----------



## tman1560 (Jul 27, 2010)

Jerks?? Just b/c your a MSU fan dosent mean We are jerks:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## anon12192013aazz (Dec 10, 2010)

IF this was the first thread from this guy with "questionable" information, I'd give him the benefit of the doubt. The way he keeps feeding small details to string everyone along, I'm saying 80/20 FAKE and I won't believe a d**n word of it until he posts some pics. Doubt it'll happen.


----------



## Falk (Jan 18, 2005)

IamNotGoodAtHuntingYet said:


> If you think I am lying I will give my adress out to anyone who is serious about helping me


 I am at least a hour and a half from Grand Blanc. If I was a little closer I would help. Surely there must be some one in that area that could help this guy out.


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

tman1560 said:


> Uof M wins !!!!Tigers coming back!!!!THis guy is a liar:lol:


U of M did win, Tigers are coming back.....down 3-2.....


----------



## IamNotGoodAtHuntingYet (Sep 25, 2011)

You guys are real jerks. I am going to go and see if I can find where it crossed.


----------



## calebbrwr (Jan 6, 2011)

IamNotGoodAtHuntingYet said:


> You guys are real jerks. I am going to go and see if I can find where it crossed.


 shouldve already been out there if it was really out there.


----------



## Pez Gallo (Sep 20, 2008)

dschnell said:


> The way you gave treated him here and in the mocking thread ... if I were him you would be the last (in unfortunately) a long line of guys I would call.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I don't see where I treated him badly in anyway in this thread, and I would assume he feels the same way as I just had a good conversation with him. He is new to hunting and is pretty distraught. The other thread was humor laugh a little. Thankfully he isn't as sensitive as you are.

Have a good day, Pez


----------



## davi5982 (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm hoping everything turns out ok for him.


----------



## dschnell (Dec 21, 2010)

IamNotGoodAtHuntingYet said:


> I just spoke to Chad on the phone. He is a really nice guy but is 1.5 hours drive from me.
> 
> In the morning, I am going to go out looking for the deer and will take help from anyone in the Clarkston, Lake Orion, Rochester Hills, Oakland Twp, area who wants to help me.
> 
> ...


Good for you. Trust me, if I was physically able, I would be there. Keep up your enthusiasm. Take the good criticism to heart. There is nothing worse than wounding an animal and hoping and waiting to recover it. Hopefully some one that helps you tomorrow can turn into a great friend and mentor. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

Member name for Chad? Sorry that members have been mean to you, I truly am. There is nothing worse than people being mean to other members......


----------



## Fred Bear (Jan 20, 2000)

I wish I was closer. I'd go dig that deer out, Throw it in the truck and post the pic.


----------



## dschnell (Dec 21, 2010)

Pez Gallo said:


> I don't see where I treated him badly in anyway in this thread, and I would assume he feels the same way as I just had a good conversation with him. He is new to hunting and is pretty distraught. The other thread was humor laugh a little. Thankfully he isn't as sensitive as you are.
> 
> Have a good day, Pez


Hats off to you then for helping him. 
As far as sensitive. Well its been awhile since I have lost a deer and even longer since my first kill. I fail to see where people who he was asking for help and ideas, instead belittled him, made his situation easier for him. If I mixed you into that group by mistake I apologize.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## perchyanker (Jan 26, 2011)

i can bring my metal detector if you want.


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

Wait for it, wait for it..... Tried to find "About Me" info on some IMposters here and there isnt any info.....


----------



## Fishfighter (Dec 20, 2009)

I hope you find this deer


----------



## calebbrwr (Jan 6, 2011)

perchyanker said:


> i can bring my metal detector if you want.


 dont forget the slug spray:lol::lol:


----------



## Pez Gallo (Sep 20, 2008)

I'm the member named Chad, I know by my screen name you may be assuming Jose, but trust me I'm a full blooded hillbilly or maybe not because I said trust me.:lol:


----------



## IamNotGoodAtHuntingYet (Sep 25, 2011)

I know everyone keeps mocking my slug comment. But please give me a serious answer. As I was tracking, it seemed like every single drop of blood had a slug or a couple ants on it. The blood will make it overnight correct?


----------



## CarnageProductions13 (Mar 11, 2011)

If he finds this deer and dosnt have a knife I will personally drive from Grand Haven, field dress his deer and butcher it.


----------



## Fishfighter (Dec 20, 2009)

the slugs were just eating leaves not the blood


----------



## dschnell (Dec 21, 2010)

IamNotGoodAtHuntingYet said:


> I know everyone keeps mocking my slug comment. But please give me a serious answer. As I was tracking, it seemed like every single drop of blood had a slug or a couple ants on it. The blood will make it overnight correct?


Go and get some sleep! Sounds like you have help in the morning and you will be fine. Look forward to the pics.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## CarnageProductions13 (Mar 11, 2011)

Blood will be fine, you need to get to the deer within the first couple hours of day light to insure most of the meat doesn't spoil.


----------



## CarnageProductions13 (Mar 11, 2011)

dschnell said:


> Go and get some sleep! Sounds like you have help in the morning and you will be fine. Look forward to the pics.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


What he said....


----------



## duckhunter382 (Feb 13, 2005)

anyone else think this thread would of been over if the tiger game wasnt still going on.


----------



## IamNotGoodAtHuntingYet (Sep 25, 2011)

When you guys get out here you are going to crap yourself when you see how long this blood trail is, how many change of directions this deer made, and all the distance it has gone while spilling so much blood. If the creek was not there I really think I could have found it tonight


----------



## Fishfighter (Dec 20, 2009)

my guess is you hit the liver I tracked one similar to this 2 years ago that ended up dyeing in a river after we pushed it that was a pain in the butt


----------



## bioactive (Oct 30, 2005)

IamNotGoodAtHuntingYet said:


> Well Perch, you are a total douche bag in the other threads you post in. Glad to see you haven't changed. I had to prove it was my deer because everyone has been saying that I am either a troll or an antihunter since my first post here due to my screen name and my total lack of experience hunting.
> 
> Maybe if I would of made my screen name "BucKiller" or "BadAssHunter" or "PerchYanker" People would have treated me with respect to begin with. It really is sad how you guys treat people on here, and with the exception of a few nice people on here, you have turned what should have been a really great experience "killing my first deer" and a buck no less... Into a very bad experience where I have to post ridiculous photo's and explain the distance from my house to K-mart instead of being able to get tracking advice and be proud of a great accomplishment.
> 
> You guys suck.


One pez gallo is worth several hundred perch:

pez gallo = roosterfish:









perch:









This is true of people too. The pez gallo you were lucky enough to talk with is a stand-up guy, expert whitetail hunter, and thinks the best about folks until proven otherwise.

Pez Gallo = Chad









Congratulations.


----------



## MIpikeGuy (May 27, 2011)

I'm really glad you got your Buck man. I learned everything on my own when it came to hunting. It was really tough, and as I read this thread for the first time, I felt for ya. Been there but didn't have anyone to ask the questions you had.

Looks like you learned some good lessons though. Everyone here who bow hunts has lost a deer at some point. (if they say they haven't they haven't bow hunted very long) Like a plumber saying they have never had a leak... You look at them and say... must not have done much plumbing then? :lol:

Something that might help ya is a product called bluestar (or any other similar product) spray it at night and blood glows blue. Like on CSI:lol:

It's very helpful when there is little blood, can show where it started bleeding, or a pindrop where you shot the deer at, just to confirm. 

Also when it rains, the stuff still works even when the blood is washed away. 

Congrats on a nice first buck.


----------



## cavs112 (Dec 27, 2008)

I have read this entire thread and although some stuff was very funny..this is the reason i rarely post anything on this website except in the trail cam section... the grief this guy took for shooting this deer was incredible.. I am soo happy this guy found his deer and prove everyone who doubted him wrong.. most of you act like u haven't made a bad shot on a deer..it's hunting if everything went right every time you went hunting then more people would be in the woods.. i shoot my bow all spring all summer and all all fall when i'm not in the woods and if I had a place to shoot inside i'd shoot all winter to, yet i have still made bad shots on deer and missed deer it's part of hunting.. Congrats on your first deer and don't give up on bow hunting cause a couple of internet hot shots gave you a bunch of grief cause everything didn't go perfect.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

IamNotGoodAtHuntingYet said:


> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/24/deer2003.jpg/


I must've missed how Pez was able to help you last night. Did he help you locate the deer, offer some good advise, or what ?

L & O


----------



## IamNotGoodAtHuntingYet (Sep 25, 2011)

Chad was one of the few people who cared enough to give me his phone number. He actually offered to drive the 1.5 hours to Oakland Township at Midnight to help me track the deer. He then gave me a lot of advice on the phone and a lot of kind words of encouragment.

Then he called again in the morning to follow up, and see if I needed help. He had called just as I had gotten back to the house after finding the deer.

He is a class guy because he was serious about driving over an hour to help a total stranger, and really seemed to care about the situation. Other people who lived much closer never returned my private messages, or even bothered contacting me again.


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

There's no doubt about the value of a few well placed words of encouragement. Glad someone like Pez was there to offer you not only that but what I'm sure was sound advice as well. Don't let the naysayers keep you from enjoying your first bow kill. You'll only get one and this is the type that will be remembered for a very long time. Congrats again.


----------



## Falk (Jan 18, 2005)

Nice going on finding your Buck. You took a lot of uncalled for bs from some of these guys last night. You are right, they are a bunch of jerks.


----------



## old school (Jun 2, 2008)

I have read every post here, and I will first say Congrats!!!!! Second though, the B.S. and negative @$#$ that was posted is unbelievable. It just goes to show how rude and arogant a lot of hunters can be. It is embarrasing the comments that were made. No wonder more people aren't posting about help needed.


----------



## protectionisamust (Nov 9, 2010)

IAM,
You have my total respect and congrats on your first buck!! The verbal beating you took on this site was absolutly absurd and hope those people well...nevermind...can't say.... If I would have seen this thread last night - I would have drove from chesterfield out to help you out. 

Pez - people like you make this site great and the other folks here that bashed him should publically apologize to him and realize that you stuck your foot in your mouth.

Again, congrats and if you ever need help, PM me and I would be happy to help with questions etc or maybe even help drag out your next deer...  

Don't let a few morons ruin your first deer / moment. 

BTW - When's the BBQ


----------



## bioactive (Oct 30, 2005)

IamNotGoodAtHuntingYet said:


> Chad was one of the few people who cared enough to give me his phone number. He actually offered to drive the 1.5 hours to Oakland Township at Midnight to help me track the deer. He then gave me a lot of advice on the phone and a lot of kind words of encouragment.
> 
> Then he called again in the morning to follow up, and see if I needed help. He had called just as I had gotten back to the house after finding the deer.
> 
> He is a class guy because he was serious about driving over an hour to help a total stranger, and really seemed to care about the situation. Other people who lived much closer never returned my private messages, or even bothered contacting me again.


Chad called me the night of the 3rd to offer his help, unsolicited, to track a deer that I had stuck in the shoulder. I never recovered the deer but was reminded that Chad is always first in line to offer help when needed.


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

bioactive said:


> Chad called me the night of the 3rd to offer his help, unsolicited, to track a deer that I had stuck in the shoulder. I never recovered the deer but was reminded that Chad is always first in line to offer help when needed.


your in for it now bio theres going to be another 10pages on how you should give up bow hunting. don't know what your doing a bad hunter should practice more and any number of other things because by the looks of this thread theres alot of people on here that never miss or lose a deer


----------



## putzy (Jul 22, 2011)

You have to remember most people are internet tuff guys. Most of them only talk this way on here and wouldn't have the balls to rip on you in person. Just ignore the dill holes. There kind of like that little annoying brat down the street. Acknowledge them and they keep going. Ignore them they will eventually go away.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Big Jon St.Croix (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats

You need a name change to "getting better" 

And now for a lil humor....

We aint never going to get the smell out of those fish in the creek


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

This one should have been closed ten pages ago......


----------

